
'Puls' by Řrřola. 256b, 3D, raytraced, without 3D libraries or HW acceleration - Supersaiyan_IV
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vzcMdkvPPg
======
Supersaiyan_IV
This post is a tribute, and reminder of one of the most elegant programming
efforts ever. And this mind-blowing breakdown of how "Puls" was written in
just 256b: [https://meatfighter.com/puls/](https://meatfighter.com/puls/)

If you've never seen "Puls", then I hope you've learned something. There's
more to this code than the title lets on, bring your discussion, insights, or
amazement to the comments!

Řrřola's work: [http://rrrola.wz.cz/](http://rrrola.wz.cz/)

Puls Source:
[http://rrrola.wz.cz/files/puls.zip](http://rrrola.wz.cz/files/puls.zip)

